# Windows will not update



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Each time I try to update my laptop it goes up to 100 percent and stops then says unable to complete updates , undoing changes. I’ve trouble troubled the updates and the problem still persists.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recently came across this script and it has been working well for me with these issues. It resets all the windows update components. If you prefer not to use it we can walk you though some manual steps.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay I will test it now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let us know


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

It didn’t work.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay at command prompt before running again try
net stop bits


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Also make sure your right click on the file and choose Run as Administrator


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Now it says this.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay lets try to do this manually then. Are you running everything as Administrator?

First
Download and run the Windows Update Troubleshooter"
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027322/windows-update-troubleshooter

Let me know if any or what errors it reports

Next try the following from Elevated Command Prompt

Sc Stop wuauserv - hit enter

Rd /s /q %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution - hit enter

Restart computer and try to update


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay this is the results I’m going to do the commands and try to update now


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let me know if it works or not


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

It still didn't work.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok next steps are as follows. Also let me know either of these show any errors
Run from Elevated Command

Sfc /Scannow

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Try to update

If that doesnt work then

Automatically reset Windows Update components"
https://support.micr...en-us/kb/971058


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay going to try now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay keep me updated


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay here are the results. I’m going to try resetting the update components now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Those are two separate commands that you run one after the other completes.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sfc /Scannow - hit enter and run

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth - hit enter and run


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

I’ve tried both commands and resetting the components and it’s still saying windows couldn’t complete the updates , undoing changes.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you trying to update the Fall Creator Update.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

I believe so is that the 1709 update?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

There is a newer one which I mentioned but I don't know if the update should be available at the Microsoft Updates.
Which version do you have.
Do you have a spare HDD.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

I’m not sure what version I have right now and I don’t think I have a spare hard drive do you mean internal or external?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What I meant was an internal HDD.
Try uninstalling the latest Security Update to see if you can have better luck. I think your computer might be installing the new fall creator update.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay I’m uninstalling the update now.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you also give us your computer brand and serial number or service tag number.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes my Brand is Dell Inspiron 5565 and my Service Tag is 5JFNSF2


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only solution I could think of is to download W10 anniversary update or the newer version and manually repair your computer or update the OS.
If still unable to do so the last solution is to reinstall W10 OS.

Here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

I would also go here: http://www.dell.com/support/ and let it run. It will check all of your Dell components, and see if your need new drivers for your PC. This may take a few minutes, is the manufacturer's site (safe), and will detect and install over any outdated drivers it finds. This may help some of your issues, if there is a missing or corrupt component interferring with the Windows update.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay I will try both options now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you still have issues you can try to disable Fast Startup and perform a clean boot and try updating. Last step as mentioned is to either Reset, perform a repair install or clean install of Windows 10

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Another option to try if you want

1. Sc Stop wuauserv
2. Rd /s /q %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution
3. Download the update from the Microsoft Update catalog website. 
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=KB4057291

Just double-check the exact version you need, depending on your computer and OS requirements.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Nothing worked im just gonna stick with the update I have thank you all for all your help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay sorry about that usually one of those methods will work.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, we have thrown everything at this problem on hundreds of machines, including scripts like Shawns, which was originally published in the university web. Not much success, until we tried :-

Open a cmd prompt as admin (search type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. Copy paste the following at the prompt:-

chkdsk /spotfix (press enter) say Y to run at restart, Restart computer, chkdsk will run and only take a short time. When finished, restart computer. Try updates now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks. Wow, I hope it is that easy. Have you been having good success with using only this command?


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

I’ve tried the solution mentioned above and it didn’t work either.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, now that you have done that we can run a small .bat file that now should work. Run the attached .zip file it returns WUreset.bat, right click on this and select "run as administrator" when complete, restart and try updates now. It may be necessary to reset your default browser, after this again.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay I’m trying this solution now.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

That didn't work either.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Its time to Reset or reinstall Windows 10 then

How to Reset Windows 10

Do not do any of the above unless you have backed up your user data first

Refreshing Windows 10 will cause you to lose all your installed apps, third party programs but will allow you the option to keep your personal files.

To refresh your Windows 10 follow these steps:

1. Boot to Safe mode using one of the options in the following link
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/

2. After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
3. Now click Advanced.
4. Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files. 
5. The refreshing process will start. This will take a while so be patient.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10
.


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm having trouble rebooting into safe mode Msconfig isn't working , when I shift and restart it only brings up troubleshooting and firmware settings. and When I try to reset the PC it says Could not find the recovery environment.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What are you selecting from the first menu that gives you this error? Reset?


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Keep my files but when I choose remove everything I get the same error as well.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It sounds like you are missing the recovery environment from your computer. Are running safe mode from computer or Win 10 disk?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If Reset will not work, then you will need to reinstall using this method

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...f/aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

I don’t have a recovery media and for some reason I can’t access safe mode anymore this is what shows up when I try to reboot into safe mode.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

How are you accessing safe mode?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am sorry but we have thrown the book at this one and as I said the next step is to follow the guide in the last post to reinstall or clean install Windows. You will need to figure out another way to create the media usimg a freinds computer, library, etc


----------



## Amixgir (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay thank you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Your welcome


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You will need to download the Windows 10 Fall Creator Update either on a USB or DVD.

Before you attempt to do the fresh install it is recommended for you to backup your files as previously stated.
You may also need the drivers for your video and audio cards which can be found on your computers make website.


----------

